# Plates 7777 or 8000?



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

(side note: k, so it's really getting hard to pass the time as the ED date approaches... :eeps: starting a new thread should take at least 10 minutes)

Continuing the tradition started with the "M7000Z" thread, let's see if we can find the lucky owner of the 8000 plate. We never found the 7000 owner, the closest was ssamols with 7001.

Right now we're in the mid 7700's (the Colonel is 7754), so I predict early May for the M8000Z plate. Plate M7777Z should be any day now as well... Hope to see them belonging to 'festers  Good luck!


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm hoping that 8000 will be on April 27.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

jerezano66 said:


> I'm hoping that 8000 will be on April 27.


I think the OP is correct early May, say May 4th! :bigpimp:

Erik


----------



## AHart (Feb 9, 2007)

guppyflyer said:


> I think the OP is correct early May, say May 4th! :bigpimp:
> 
> Erik


Or maybe May 8!


----------



## riarjr (Jan 20, 2007)

+1 for April 27th


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

AHart said:


> Or maybe May 8!


Yes...or maybe May 8th :bigpimp:


----------



## bhsLovesBlustar (Jan 15, 2007)

7786 picked up today... btw, the CA told me they were processing 34 pickups today!


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

Or May 2!!


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

bhsLovesBlustar said:


> 7786 picked up today... btw, the CA told me they were processing 34 pickups today!


:yikes: Wow, at this pace we'll see the 8000 plate this month! Let's see who's the winner


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks like redonah got plate 7852 today. We're getting close.


----------



## jcflys (Feb 9, 2007)

MMM May 8th is too early. It is going to be May 9th.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

bump for updates from:

23 - 335ic - fun2drive (but only for one day!)
- 535i - kaismaeel2000
- 650i - Katron
24 - 335i - Porsche356


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

guppyflyer said:


> bump for updates from:
> 
> 23 - 335ic - fun2drive (but only for one day!)
> - 535i - kaismaeel2000
> ...


I'm guessing mine will be in the 7950 range when I pick up on Friday. Will post numbers Friday afternoon.


----------



## riarjr (Jan 20, 2007)

jerezano66,

Im picking up on friday too. Planning to get there around 7:30. Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

riarjr said:


> jerezano66,
> 
> Im picking up on friday too. Planning to get there around 7:30. Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My wife and I fly in that morning - Rolf is taking us directly to the delivery center.

Enjoy your trip and your new ride. :thumbup:


----------



## choatie88 (Jan 26, 2007)

8000 on April 30 FTW


----------



## Katron (Feb 26, 2007)

guppyflyer said:


> bump for updates from:
> 
> 23 - 335ic - fun2drive (but only for one day!)
> - 535i - kaismaeel2000
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

^^^Nice ride, thanks for the upd8!

Erik


----------



## snohman (Feb 21, 2007)

guppyflyer said:


> ^^^Nice ride, thanks for the upd8!
> 
> Erik


+1

ooh it's getting close! 
I wonder what the number will be on may 23rd


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

+2 - 5/23 is right around the corner!


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks like Bikie picked up today and got 798X (can't get the last digit from his initial pics).

So 8000 is coming either today or tomorrow for sure!


----------



## quattro29 (Jun 6, 2003)

I picked up today and my plate number is 1561. Not sure how that happened...?


----------



## snohman (Feb 21, 2007)

quattro29 said:


> I picked up today and my plate number is 1561. Not sure how that happened...?


:rofl: This is kind of interesting.. :dunno:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

quattro29 said:


> I picked up today and my plate number is 1561. Not sure how that happened...?


The numbers are issued in blocks, from what I understand, issued by the KFZ - Zulassung authority in Munich.


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

quattro29 said:


> I picked up today and my plate number is 1561. Not sure how that happened...?


Very strange... I would have thought they go all the way to 9999 before rolling over back to 1xxx. :dunno:

Quattro, congrats on the pickup, looking forward to your full report! :thumbup:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Jspira said:


> The numbers are issued in blocks, from what I understand, issued by the KFZ - Zulassung authority in Munich.


How do they do that with the expiration dates? Or does BMW say "we need 20 plates expiring on May 10, 25 expiring May 11, 35 expiring May 12" etc. and then they stamp up a batch and send them over?

Not that any of that explains how they would jump 3500 numbers.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Tanning machine said:


> How do they do that with the expiration dates?


 Each one is done individually and when BMW orders the plate from the plate company, they give the license number and the expiration date together.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

jerezano66 said:


> Picked up yesterday - we're 7929. Noticed somebody with 7938. The delivery specialist said they had 24 deliveries yesterday.
> 
> We're in Kitzbühel now. Beautiful place. Can't post pics from this hotel, but will post some when we get to Spain.
> 
> Great experience picking up my car. Can't imagine taking delivery any other way. :thumbup:


Congratulation, Man! :thumbup: 
Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Picked up May 4th. Plate #2207


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

Hmmm... interesting! The numbers are all over the place... We may not see plate 8000 after all... (I bet the KFZ folks issuing plate numbers were reading this thread and just decided to mess with us and our predictions).


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

It's getting closer. I took this pic in the MADA parking lot yesterday.


----------



## madwi335i (May 30, 2007)

the_fox said:


> (side note: k, so it's really getting hard to pass the time as the ED date approaches... :eeps: starting a new thread should take at least 10 minutes)
> 
> Continuing the tradition started with the "M7000Z" thread, let's see if we can find the lucky owner of the 8000 plate. We never found the 7000 owner, the closest was ssamols with 7001.
> 
> Right now we're in the mid 7700's (the Colonel is 7754), so I predict early May for the M8000Z plate. Plate M7777Z should be any day now as well... Hope to see them belonging to 'festers  Good luck!


*BINGO! * I hit plate M7777Z on 4-16-07. I would have posted sooner, just didn't know about Bimmerfest. I'll take my final delivery from ED, tomorrow at the Dealer. I'm pretty dang excited.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

madwi335i said:


> *BINGO! *I hit plate M7777Z on 4-16-07. I would have posted sooner, just didn't know about Bimmerfest. I'll take my final delivery from ED, tomorrow at the Dealer. I'm pretty dang excited.


Congrats on your plate. I guess we'll never know if there was an 8000 plate.


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

madwi335i said:


> *BINGO! * I hit plate M7777Z on 4-16-07. I would have posted sooner, just didn't know about Bimmerfest. I'll take my final delivery from ED, tomorrow at the Dealer. I'm pretty dang excited.


Haha, congrats! And welcome to Bimmerfest! Feel free to share your full ED story with us :thumbup:


----------



## BMWE9006 (Mar 25, 2006)

question: howcome our plates are red while the rest of Germany are blue?? Is it because we're tourist/on temporary licenses??


----------



## watever (Oct 10, 2006)

madwi335i said:


> *BINGO! * I hit plate M7777Z on 4-16-07. I would have posted sooner, just didn't know about Bimmerfest. I'll take my final delivery from ED, tomorrow at the Dealer. I'm pretty dang excited.


Hey Mad ... Glad you posted ... I almost did it for you when I saw your plate on e90Post but figured you should have the pleasure.... Good luck tomorrow... I just got back from picking mine up... What a joy driving it home... Now I just need to relearn everything again !!!


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Great plate! Welcome to the 'fest, and congrats on the re-delivery tomorrow. Make sure you post pics for those of us still waiting.

Erik


----------



## kptaylor (Jul 30, 2006)

Hmmm... My car was a week 20 build, scheduled for 6/14 ED, but not picked up til 6/15 due to a flight delay.

Somewhere along the Romantic Road...


----------



## vase330 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Don't think they are cronological at all.*

My pickup was June 4th, my plates are M 3684 Z. :dunno:


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

kptaylor said:


> Hmmm... My car was a week 20 build, scheduled for 6/14 ED, but not picked up til 6/15 due to a flight delay.
> 
> Somewhere along the Romantic Road...


Maybe they finally resumed the sequence where it was left off. Enjoy your trip!


----------

